
Got a $180K offer for my app. Should I sell? - patriciawright
http://www.brightjourney.com/q/got-offer-app-sell#.Uzab3Qt8Axw.hackernews
======
nppc
On a second thought !

looking at your previous questions on hackernews, i now doubt whether you are
asking all these questions just to drive traffic to brightjourney ?

------
nppc
What is your current advertising budget.

If your current revenue is the result of minimal / no advertising then why not
try allocation a little more funds there and see the results.

Is there any scope for improvement to your product other than bug fixes ?

------
jtfrench
(Assuming you make $90k/year)

10x annual revenue I think flies by many investors books and wouldn't seem
"outlandish". If need be you could probably meet somewhere in-between 5 and
10x. 2x seems like too low of a multiple.

~~~
helpful
I don't know if I agree. 10x seems to be the common theme a lot of people
quote but I've never personally seen a statement that says this is an
established standard (which books are claiming this?). I think there are
multiple factors to consider when buying and selling, and claiming 10x annual
revenue is standard is fool hardy.

------
bangleebang00
It sounds like a lowball offer to me if it is really that profitable. But can
you scale it further is the question.

